
CleanSpark for Mac - dodo_inboxbear
A Mac only app, that allows you to declutter your screen with one click to safely share it on your next presentation<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cleanspark.luciandinu.com
======
dodo_inboxbear
\- Lives in the Menubar \- Light & Dark Mode Support \- Lightweight and Native
\- Hide Desktop Icons \- Disable Notifications \- Hide Active Apps

